# Why cant I find a 60º Chamfer bit with 1/4" shank? Need your help



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I have searched and search and I cant seem to find just a normal 60º chamfer bit with bearing in 1/4". I am talking about the 60º that makes a really flat edge bevel cut, not the 30º V shape. I love Amana, but they only have this in a 1/2" shank. I have found other options with a 1/4" shank, but it has a long flat surface on the tip which would interfere with my work. I know you guys have the knowledge and you know the places to go, so please if you know of one, guide me to it. The Internet, google, amazon, and ebay are not being very faithful for me at the moment. Thank you.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Mark - check out the Dimar catalogue

DIMAR Ltd


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is this of any help to you, Mark?
Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

or this one...

Freud Tools | 1/2" (Dia.) V Grooving Bit


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A 30* bit horizontal is a 60* bit going vertical.


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

So to clarify I need one like this


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay, I tried to post a pic of what I was talking about, but I dont have enough posts. 

I am not looking for anything that will cut a sharp V angle, what I need is something that will cut a very flat edge similar to a 45 degree angle and even flatter horizontally that that. I know it exists, but I am having a hard time finding one with the 1/4" shank.

Thank you guys for posting those sites.  I didn't find this bit on any of the sites. Still on the hunt.


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay, now I can post a pic since I now have 10 posts. Here is what I am talking about.

A 60º looking just like that, but maybe not as wide.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Spitfire7 said:


> Okay, now I can post a pic since I now have 10 posts. Here is what I am talking about.
> 
> A 60º looking just like that, but maybe not as wide.


take the bearing off...


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> take the bearing off...


Not sure what you mean by take the bearing off. I need a bearing and I need the bit to look exactly like this one in the picture. I was just saying, maybe not as wide. See how the 60 degree bit looks much bigger and wider than the 45 degree bit? Not sure if that very wide 60 degree bit would fit through my router table hole. 

So if you guys see one, please let me know. I still haven't had any luck.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Spitfire7 said:


> Not sure what you mean by take the bearing off. I need a bearing and I need the bit to look exactly like this one in the picture. I was just saying, maybe not as wide. See how the 60 degree bit looks much bigger and wider than the 45 degree bit? Not sure if that very wide 60 degree bit would fit through my router table hole.
> 
> So if you guys see one, please let me know. I still haven't had any luck.


it should...
what kind of set up do you have???
lots of details please....


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> it should...
> what kind of set do you have....


I have all just random bits all with 1/4" shank and this is my widest bit.


















So I pretty much need this exact bit, just flipped over. I cant use this bit for some of my applications. Its getting to dangerous and too close to my fingers. See how the blades are fully exposed. I need those down in the hole.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I can not find that bit you pictured...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark; if you're using a router table, and it has a fence, why do you need the bearing?
Unless of course you're routing something that's not a straight edge?
_"...I have found other options with a 1/4" shank, but it has a long flat surface on the tip which would interfere with my work."_
Time for a new 1/2" router I'm thinking...they pretty much all accept 1/2" and 1/4" bits. It'll certainly open up more options for you.

Will this work? I think you might want a larger OD bearing though
(the one that comes _with_ it is detailed below the bit diagram).
DIMAR Ltd


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Mark; if you're using a router table, and it has a fence, why do you need the bearing?
> Unless of course you're routing something that's not a straight edge?
> _"...I have found other options with a 1/4" shank, but it has a long flat surface on the tip which would interfere with my work."_
> Time for a new 1/2" router I'm thinking...they pretty much all accept 1/2" and 1/4" bits. It'll certainly open up more options for you.
> ...



I cant use the fence because I am cutting plastic pickguards for guitars. They are odd shapes and go all over the place. 

I believe my router does accept a 1/2" but I work fast and do all my work with the 1/4" bit and I really don't want to be swapping out the 1/2 adapter too. Going with the 1/2" option was my worst case scenario and could be the way I have to go, but that is why I was asking you guys to see if you know of this 60º bit existing. It should and I have seen some images of it, but I have no clue why its so hard to find.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Ever had a bit like this before?*

Hi Mark. I am not real experienced with this stuff but it appears to me that the image you posted with the 60 degree label is very different from the 60 degree bit stick has shown and the one I reference below. The angle between flat surface at bottom of bit (as referenced in your image) and the cutter blade is 30 degrees. So, it seems to me that bit would give you a 30 degree chamfer. 
Here is a link similar to a bit that stick referenced (I know this is a cnc bit but also has 6mm shank which as you know is just under 1/4” and just list it here as an example): 60 Degree Double-edged 6mmx32mm 3D V Shape Groove Router Bit CNC Engraving - - Amazon.com
Again, this bit looks very different from the image you posted.
And so it seems the reference angle of a bit is different for bits with bearings as opposed to bits w/o bearings. Is this true?
I have also looked extensively to find a bit like that and have been unable to do so. Is it possible that a 60 degree chamfer is too aggressive a cut for a 1/4” shank? 
That looks similar to a raised panel door bit. As far as I know, those are all 1/2" bits.
Have you ever had a bit like this before? Just some fodder for thought. :wub:

Cheers Mark!


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Hi Mark. I am not real experienced with this stuff but it appears to me that the image you posted with the 60 degree label is very different from the 60 degree bit stick has shown and the one I reference below. The angle between flat surface at bottom of bit (as referenced in your image) and the cutter blade is 30 degrees. So, it seems to me that bit would give you a 30 degree chamfer.
> Here is a link similar to a bit that stick referenced (I know this is a cnc bit but also has 6mm shank which as you know is just under 1/4” and just list it here as an example): 60 Degree Double-edged 6mmx32mm 3D V Shape Groove Router Bit CNC Engraving - - Amazon.com
> Again, this bit looks very different from the image you posted.
> And so it seems the reference angle of a bit is different for bits with bearings as opposed to bits w/o bearings. Is this true?
> ...


Hey thanks for the reply. Good stuff there. The bit you listed would give me a very sharp angle and I would need it to go the opposite direction deeper in, past a 45 degree.

See how flat this white bevel is on this pickguard? This is what I am doing. They used to use 60degree angles back in the 60's.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

The latest bit image you posted is an inverted chamfer. Perhaps try looking for that?

Gee, I hope you don't have to wait until the year 2060 for it to come back in style again... :lol:


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> The latest bit image you posted is an inverted chamfer. Perhaps try looking for that?
> 
> Gee, I hope you don't have to wait until the year 2060 for it to come back in style again... :lol:


Which image were you talking about? If its the image three or so comments up, then yes that is mine and yes you are right is an inverted chamfer. I own that and took that picture. I need one just like that but not inverted. 

I need one just like this,




I have found only one in existence so far, but it has a 1/2 shank and is very very wide. 2 1/2" wide to be exact. I don't think this would fit through my router table hole, plus its a 1/2" shank and I need 1/4"


----------



## bendrum (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Mark. I kept you in mind while doing some of my own searching for various chamfer bits and found this at <carbide.com>. click on the link "Technical Data" below and it'll take you to a bit that seems to have everything you need. As far as quality, I don't know because I just happened upon the site myself but it's a 60 degree 1/4" shank and has a 1-1/4" diameter


Technical Data


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ray said:
_"Is it possible that a 60 degree chamfer is too aggressive a cut for a 1/4” shank? "_

That sounds like a perfectly reasonable explanation as to why mfgs. don't want to offer it. They have no control over how it will be used (abused) and don't want the liability exposure(?).


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

bendrum said:


> Hi Mark. I kept you in mind while doing some of my own searching for various chamfer bits and found this at <carbide.com>. click on the link "Technical Data" below and it'll take you to a bit that seems to have everything you need. As far as quality, I don't know because I just happened upon the site myself but it's a 60 degree 1/4" shank and has a 1-1/4" diameter
> 
> 
> Technical Data


Oh my gosh, you actually found it? It does exist? Wow, you just made my night. I will call them tomorrow to confirm it is everything it says it is and then I'm buying it. Wow, GREAT GREAT FIND!!! You get the finding the needle in the hay stack award. 

Another thing, you just saved my fingers from possible loss in the future. That exposed bit that sits above the table I posted on a few pages back makes me cringe ever time I use it. All it would take is one little hang up and slip and done! So thank you for sparing my fingers by helping me find this bit. You Rock!!! :happy:


----------



## bendrum (Mar 21, 2014)

Spitfire7 said:


> Oh my gosh, you actually found it? It does exist? Wow, you just made my night. I will call them tomorrow to confirm it is everything it says it is and then I'm buying it. Wow, GREAT GREAT FIND!!! You get the finding the needle in the hay stack award.
> 
> Another thing, you just saved my fingers from possible loss in the future. That exposed bit that sits above the table I posted on a few pages back makes me cringe ever time I use it. All it would take is one little hang up and slip and done! So thank you for sparing my fingers by helping me find this bit. You Rock!!! :happy:


You're very welcome Mark. I'm glad to have the chance to help someone here just as I've gotten help from others here. I just hope it's still available. I've come across the carbide.com site before but I haven't really searched it too much since I've been happy with routerbitworld.com I may get one for myself if it is. It'll give me another option for bearing edges on the drums that I'd like to make more of without the hassle of a HUGE bit like the one Amana offers with a HUGE (but understandable due to size and quality) price tag. 

Let us know how it works out. It would be great to know if the bits are still available.


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

bendrum said:


> You're very welcome Mark. I'm glad to have the chance to help someone here just as I've gotten help from others here. I just hope it's still available. I've come across the carbide.com site before but I haven't really searched it too much since I've been happy with routerbitworld.com I may get one for myself if it is. It'll give me another option for bearing edges on the drums that I'd like to make more of without the hassle of a HUGE bit like the one Amana offers with a HUGE (but understandable due to size and quality) price tag.
> 
> Let us know how it works out. It would be great to know if the bits are still available.


DARN. They dont make that bit or sell that bit anymore on the site. That company went out of business. The search continues. Good find and close and that is exactly what I would have needed, but the search continues. Let me know guys.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Spitfire7 said:


> DARN. They dont make that bit or sell that bit anymore on the site. That company went out of business. The search continues. Good find and close and that is exactly what I would have needed, but the search continues. Let me know guys.


time to make a tilt table...


----------



## Spitfire7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Meet one of the most hard to find, most rare Chamfer bits known to man. I give you the Stark 60 degree Chamfer/bevel bit with 1/4" shank and bearing. I don't believe this is made or sold individually, but only comes in the OLD 80 piece sets. I believe all the new sets are ONLY 1/2" shank. 



















Amana makes one for hundreds of dollars with a 1/2" shank and its very wide. There is one other company in the world that makes one also with a 1/2" shank at the $30-$40 price range, but its super wide and huge almost 2-1/2 inches wide. 

I think I scored big time! Just purchased for $17. To me, definitely a blessing from up above. Thanks for all your help guys. Now back to work for me.


----------

